
Coronavirus Comparison Tool - ashitlerferad
https://coronaexaminer.codemochi.com/
======
riffraff
this seems nifty, but it's basically impossible to pick some of the smallest
countries my clicking on a map, a search field might be useful.

EDIT: also, it might be more interesting to show the progress starting from
the first death, or the first 100 cases, to make plots easier to compare.

